# how to separate silver from silver alloy electrical contacts



## michael762x39&amp;24k (Mar 18, 2012)

really new to this. i have alot of silver alloy contacts. i know typically that they are only 70 to 90 percent silver and the rest is usually cadmium. how do i extract the silver from the alloy.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 18, 2012)

michael762x39&24k said:


> really new to this. i have alot of silver alloy contacts. i know typically that they are only 70 to 90 percent silver and the rest is usually cadmium. how do i extract the silver from the alloy.



You can start by searching the forum. It has been discussed many time already.
That is usually the best way to learn anyway.

Jim


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2012)

The search engine that came, with the program for the forum is not as good as the one on Laser Steve's web site, find a post by Steve, and a link to his site and try his search tab, it works better for me.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 19, 2012)

Michael,

Welcome to the forum! If you're willing to invest some time you will find all the information you need here on the forum and on Lazersteve's web site.

There are 2 parts to the process in extracting your silver from your contacts. The first part is "recovery" where you'll separate your silver from MOST of the other metals in the alloy. This is usually accomplished by digesting (dissolving) the contacts into an acid solution, then "cementing" the silver out of solution with a piece of copper metal (the copper replaces the silver in the solution). This will give you metalic silver that should be about 98 to 99% pure.

The second step is to "refine" the cemented silver to a higher purity using an electrolytic silver cell to "part" the silver from the remaining contaminants. Done correctly, this will yield silver that will be 999 fine (99.9% pure).

This is a very general overview of the process. Your own studies will fill in the details of what kind of acid, how much, etc.

I would suggest you start your studies in the Safety section of the forum so you have an understanding of the risks of dealing with the chemicals and processes used. Then you can study the Silver section for information specific to silver recovery and refining. You'll find numerous topics in that section that deal with contacts.

Visit Lazersteve's web site at http://goldrecovery.us/. He has several videos dealing with silver.

I would also STRONGLY suggest you download a copy of C.M. Hoke's book, Refining Precious Metals Wastes available here http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2480.

Once you've spent some time reading you'll understand the process.

And above all, do NOT do anything until you have the appropriate personal protective equipment, a full face shield, an acid resistant apron, and acid resistant gloves at a minimum.

Hope this helps,
Dave


----------



## nickvc (Mar 19, 2012)

Michael you should also be aware that tungsten silver contacts are very common, they normally have a waffle pattern on them, they usually are around 45% silver but take some processing to extract the values, this is all outlined here on the forum.
Please take note of the warning over safety, nitric acid and it's noxx gases aren't to be taken lightly.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## old thompson (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcom to the forum.

You will also want to do a search for "silver +cadmium".


----------

